
The Native File System API: Simplifying Access to Local Files - DaanVB
https://web.dev/native-file-system/
======
user6306
This is great. Now web pages/apps read all files under My Documents/My
Pictures and upload them to the server.

I can already see Facebook games prompting children and not savvy users:

To make your favorite Facebook game better, allow read only access to My
Pictures folder. We respect you privacy!

